# wrongly entered into draw



## baycity farmer (1 Nov 2019)

A friend of mine got a letter from his CU to say they had accidently removed money from his account and entered him in draw. when it was realised they put back the money and removed him from the draw. But by entering him they gave him a chance to win and then removed the chance . Is this legal and do they not have a responsibility to give him the chance as they started the ball rolling


----------



## Palerider (1 Nov 2019)

You think your friend should get into the draw but not buy a ticket, ah come on now, It's not April 1st


----------



## baycity farmer (1 Nov 2019)

Palerider said:


> You think your friend should get into the draw but not buy a ticket, ah come on now, It's not April 1st


well they did put him in without asking. by being put in he had a chance to win which they withdrew without asking. i am wondering the legal position

i cannot post my reply to bb so have to edit  if you just want to be smart i am not interested


----------



## Brendan Burgess (1 Nov 2019)

Hi farmer

You are dead right.

Under the Credit Union Act, Section 165, they are now obliged to actually give him the first prize. 

Brendan


----------



## cremeegg (2 Nov 2019)

baycity farmer said:


> A friend of mine got a letter from his CU to say they had accidently removed money from his account



Of course they should not have done this, and he is entitled to compensation for any loss he suffered as a result.

They returned the money to him, and presumably paid him the interest (dividend) he would have been entitled to, so he is not at any loss that I can see.

What they did with the money they incorrectly removed from his account is irrelevant,.


----------



## Sue Ellen (2 Nov 2019)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Hi farmer
> 
> You are dead right.
> 
> ...



Ah, but the plot thickens here.    Maybe he did win 1st prize and they have kept the winnings


----------



## Gordon Gekko (3 Nov 2019)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Hi farmer
> 
> You are dead right.
> 
> ...



“And the winner is...Father Dougal Maguire!”


----------



## Brendan Burgess (3 Nov 2019)

Sue Ellen said:


> Ah, but the plot thickens



I think it's more a question of the thick plottens 

Brendan


----------



## MugsGame (3 Nov 2019)

Baycity farmer, I don't think your friend is entitled to anything; as creme egg points out, he's not out of pocket. Although I would have concerns about the administration of draws in their credit union.



Gordon Gekko said:


> “And the winner is...Father Dougal Maguire!”



Truth is stranger than fiction.


----------



## Palerider (3 Nov 2019)

I'm aware of a draw some years ago where the employees of a bank branch bought a ticket for some charity draw, that ticket won a car, they all got excited until it leaked that the bank had paid for the ticket through a local sponsorship donation and not the staff, the bank sold the car, staff got zero.


----------



## Sunny (4 Nov 2019)

baycity farmer said:


> A friend of mine got a letter from his CU to say they had accidently removed money from his account and entered him in draw. when it was realised they put back the money and removed him from the draw. But by entering him they gave him a chance to win and then removed the chance . Is this legal and do they not have a responsibility to give him the chance as they started the ball rolling



And the winner of the 2019 'Biggest Chancer' Award goes to...……….The good news is that in this country you will find some solicitor to take your case.....


----------



## Brendan Burgess (4 Nov 2019)

Sunny said:


> And the winner of the 2019 'Biggest Chancer' Award goes to...……….



Sorry Sunny, 

I think that he has been knocked into second place...










						'If you're injured, then I'm injured' - Woman filmed jogging despite €60,000 claim for crash injuries
					

A WOMAN who lost a €60,000 injury claim after she was filmed jogging says too many people are taking civil cases in Ireland.




					www.independent.ie


----------



## Sunny (4 Nov 2019)

Well we have a tight contest this year....









						'I don't delay' - Michael Healy Rae admits leaving Dublin around 8am despite being clocked into Leinster House
					

INDEPENDENT TD Michael Healy Rae has admitted he left Dublin around 8am on the day EU chief Jean Claude Juncker address the Dáil – despite clocking into Leinster House.




					www.independent.ie


----------



## MangoJoe (4 Nov 2019)

Ah lads stop......Give the poor Fella a break will you....?

Especially as I'm guessing this unlucky and out of pocket "friend" is the sort of poor fellow who is always slipping and falling on the floors in Tesco.


----------

